# tubes



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

what is the difference in the 2040 tube from dankung and thera tube tan 
in sizes
and the difference in yellow and red as well from other tubes from dankung.

i am wondring because i think i might buy some tan


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

also interested in buying the tan anybody used this stuff?


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

hmm? anybody know anything?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

if you perform a search i have compared some colored thraband with 1740 dankungs time ago (pc acoustic method). therabands, yellow, red and green, are amusing shot, very sweet daw, and plenty of accuracy. but for hunting 1740 are unbeatable among tubes, imho


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Arent the thera tubes way bigger in diameter than the dankung stuff?


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

yes they are, except thera tan tube


----------

